# Hello, I am new.



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello.

My Name is John, I am new to this Forum. I did many martial arts, but literally stopped by Taekwondo ITF style, which I love a lot and hope to have a long and successful career in.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome along. Look forward to some interesting discussion


----------



## JohnnyEnglish (Aug 2, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Welcome along. Look forward to some interesting discussion



Thank's


----------

